# 10 Month Weight Chart



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We have been periodically been weighing Berkeley on our home scale and it has been keeping track of his weight over the last 10 months. Kind of interesting chart. I attached a PDF and picture. He was born on October 25, 2012.


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks! I wish I had done this regularly too, just so I can look back and see where the growth spurts too. My pup is now 8.5mos old and was 47.5 @ 7months and 50lbs at 8mos, so definitely seems to be slowing down, but I wish I'd documented what seemed like a pretty big jump between 5-6months.


----------

